# Symantec introduces 2009 range of products including NORTON ANTIVIRUS 2009



## apoorva84 (Sep 11, 2008)

*www.symantec.com/content/en/us/home_homeoffice/images/multimedia/screenshots/large/nav-lg.jpg

Symantec announced the availability of Norton Internet Security 2009 and Norton AntiVirus 2009 on Tuesday, apparently delivering on its promise to minimize the performance impact the suite will have on the host PC.

NIS 2009 is priced at $69.99 for a one-year subscription covering three PCs. NAV 2009, meanwhile, will be offered for a retail price of $39.99.

In May, NIS chief Rowan Trollope said that performance would be the priority for NIS 2009, after consumers uniformly complained about how security software slowed down their PCs.

"Therefore, it's obvious that we must be the absolute best in performance," Trollope said then. "If I could create what's unquestionably the fastest security product in the world, without compromising security features, it would be very clear to the consumer why they'd buy Norton. Performance is the focus for 2009."

*NIS 2009 installs in just 52 seconds, according to Symantec's own tests, requiring just 7 Mbytes of host memory. Quick scans can take as little as 33 seconds, Symantec said, although the conditions were not disclosed.*

NIS includes antivirus, antispyware, antispam, a two-way firewall, identity protection, rootkit protection, antiphishing and network monitoring.

According to Norton, the company has come up with a smarter solution to scanning files, eliminating some "common files" through "community intelligence". The idea is to avoid slowing down older computers, which Norton's customers see as an entertainment device. A silent mode suspends activities during games or other CPU-intensive activities.

Microupdates are shot to the user every five to fifteen minutes, a different approach than McAfee plans to take with its cloud-based checks of suspect files.

From an efficiency perspective, NIS 2009 performed slightly better than the 2008 NIS suite, according to AV-test.org. NIS 2008 found 97.8 percent of malware on demand and 94.6 percent of adware/spyware; NIS 2009 found 98.7 percent of malware, and 95.4 percent of adware/spyware. The other authoritative testing agency, AV-comparatives.org, reports its own results on Sept. 15.

And if you have a problem, tech support -- phone, email, or online, is now free for one year.

*Source*:*www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2329969,00.asp

*More screenshots here*:*www.pcmag.com/slideshow_viewer/0,1205,l=231747&p=1&s=1489&a=231719&po=1&i=1,00.asp?p=y

*ZDNET's review here*:*review.zdnet.com/internet-security...rnet-security-2009/4505-3667_16-33246586.html

Is this the RESURRECTION of NORTON? Only time will tell..


----------



## nvidia (Sep 11, 2008)

Interface looks nice. 
But they haven't mentioned anything about memory consumption. I guess this will consume as much memory as their older products.


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 11, 2008)

^^^i have highlighted in the bold dude..it consumes just about 7mb of RAM.

but look at this:*www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/ergebnisse_2008_05.php

AVIRA is on top..And i am sticking to it...I had a bad experience about a month back when i got this newfolder virus and autorun.inf....Norton 2008 and  Eset Nod32 didnt detect these..AntiVir did..And i am pretty happy with AntiVir.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 11, 2008)

^^I thought that was for installation.


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 11, 2008)

^^you might be right..

also check this out:*www.virusbtn.com/news/2008/09_02


----------



## Indyan (Sep 12, 2008)

I remember reading a few user reviews in Neowin when the beta was released. Almost everyone reported that its significantly lighter and on many cases used less than 15mb memory. So they have definitely improved on that count.
But, I am not sure if it can match up to kaspersky or avira in terms of detection rate.
And yeah the interface looks pretty.

Edit : Just saw the virustest.org results. Norton does a very good job with virus' but sucks with adwares/spywares.


----------



## ico (Sep 12, 2008)

apoorva84 said:


> AVIRA is on top..And i am sticking to it...I had a bad experience about a month back when i got this newfolder virus and autorun.inf....Norton 2008 and  Eset Nod32 didnt detect these..AntiVir did..And i am pretty happy with AntiVir.


NOD32 seriously got screwed up when 3.0 version was launched. NOD32 2.7 was the best.


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 12, 2008)

GUI Is nice,but detection rate is low


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 12, 2008)

LOL 

norton still being used ???

last i used was 5 years back.. and i still remember how it made my powerful P4 crumble....

KAV FTW


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 12, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> NOD32 seriously got screwed up when 3.0 version was launched. NOD32 2.7 was the best.


[off topic]
+1
Indeed, it was the lightest and the best AV that I have used so farWhy is 3.0 so bad???
[/off topic]
Good to see that they bare working on memory and GUI, but it's going to take a lot more than that for it to even think of competing with Avira,KIS, NOD32 and the likes


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 12, 2008)

^^agree with you


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 12, 2008)

NIS 2009 system requirements

IE 6.0 or higher 
300 MHz or higher processor 
256MB of RAM 
300MB of hard disk space

The 30 day trial can be downloaded from Softpedia- *www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Firewall/Norton-Internet-Security.shtml

I wanna try it out....


----------



## mavihs (Sep 13, 2008)

well maybe this is going 2 chage there statue in d market now!!!


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 13, 2008)

i just installed norton AV 2009 (trial) after downloading it from symantec's site...the installation , as promised took less than a minute...the memory usage was very low...the amount of disk space used was around 57mb...there are 3 folders related to norton in program files...interface is clean and intuitive unlike the previous versions..

but many users wont like the fact that norton installs on your c drive(windows partition) and you dont get customization options...sure, 99% of the people dont bother about such things, still symantec shouldnt have done this...

Similar to AVG, it installs a add on in FF called Norton IPS (currently ver 1.0),supposedly to help you out with detecting malicious sites,etc...not really necessary...

overall, a much improved product..

but i'm not gonna switch from avira...


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Sep 13, 2008)

^ Thats informative...thanks


----------



## mavihs (Sep 15, 2008)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> ^ Thats informative...thanks


+1
i'll try it asap i re-install my XP with a virtualizer!!!!


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 15, 2008)

Yep, I have tested several Beta products of Symantec(name can't be disclosed), now their main focus is clean interface with lowest memory footprint.i am using norton 360 which i received from symantec itself on  my laptop pc . 

seems they are learning from their mistakes. maybe this marks a return of Symantec in security software market.


----------



## axxo (Sep 15, 2008)

Atleast It should do more than what currently avira/avg/avast is doing


----------



## navrajyadav (Sep 15, 2008)

hey guys i use the latest norton internet security 2009, i found no difference in between 2009 and 2008 regarding performance, it use high memory during scanning, even i have amd x3 with 2gb ram its uses at least 75 % of cpu of every core and slow scanning. the norton products are to heavy for the the system.

i like kaspersky internet security 2009 8.00.454. it is the best antivirus, i use almost very antivirus but only kaspersky is better than every one.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 15, 2008)

Symantec is progressing, but it has a long way to go before reaching the level of Kaspersky Labs.
@apoorva84- Thanks a lot for that.


----------



## mavihs (Sep 18, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> seems they are learning from their mistakes. maybe this marks a return of Symantec in security software market.


+1


gary4gar said:


> i am using norton 360 which i received from symantec itself on my laptop pc ./quote]
> how, why????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 18, 2008)

ax3 said:


> just 7mb .... wow ...... hope its right ......



What's just 7 MB?
The amount of hard disk space- 57 MB
Setup file size- 58 MB


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Sep 19, 2008)

^Its the RAM usage of resident components dude 

I was using avast till now, but after reading comments on Avira, i'm downloading it, the free version. Since its detection rate is good, it might work well for me provided it doesn't slows down my lappy and doesn't starts a hell lot of processes. I hate seeing them in task manager, dunno why


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 19, 2008)

^^^dont worry, it wont slow down your laptop...i am using it and it has given absolutely no problems till now..


----------



## Lyly (Sep 19, 2008)

*lego*

I just wanted to say that today our packaged arived from China with the most wonderful set of building toys. My son loves them. It is a pirate building block set, a very large boat. My son says it is called the black pearl from the pirate movie. The parts in the set fit together with his lego brand bricks but this set we bought is not lego brand. What is the difference? Here is the address to the bulding toys *www.liangdianup.com/buildingblocks_1.htm and the company's main website page is www.lducompany.com
There is no place to post a review on thier website but if there was I would surely give these guys a 5 star


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 19, 2008)

^??????


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2008)

downloading the trial now. let's see how good it is.

Last time that I used NOrton was in 2003. It was  system hog after that. currently using AVG free edition.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^I thought that was for installation.




Stp kidding

Hemm, it luks sleek, wonder if it really lives up to its hype


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Sep 19, 2008)

15day of trial is to small
is any body know 90day trial link ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2008)

^^ i hate all trial software, had bad experiences


----------



## amritpal2489 (Sep 19, 2008)

I Like Kaspersky.....


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2008)

^^
Kaspersky's the best

I've got KIS 8.0


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 19, 2008)

^^Why don't you upgrade to KIS 2009?
You can use the same license key as KIS 2008. The license will expire after the license period is over.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2008)

KIS 8.0 is Kaspersky Internet Security 2009. This is what I came to know recently.


----------

